# Very low maintenance biotope



## zdrc (Jan 3, 2019)

I received a ~29 gallon tall aquarium kit (Aqueon 29 gal kit) for Christmas, and I would like to set it up to be a strict biotope.

My overarching goal for this tank is for it to require very little maintenance. For comparison, I have a Crested Gecko vivarium that I have literally never cleaned ever. I'd like to have an aquarium that requires a similarly tiny amount of maintenance.

I would also like to purchase as little additional equipment as possible. The kit came with an Aqueon Quietflow 20 filter and a hood with lights built in (Econohood 30x12). The hood has only 15 white LEDs in it so I imagine I am working with a really poor light source. I am willing to buy a sponge filter to supplement the filtration if needed.

My girlfriend expressed interest in Cardinal and Rummynose tetras, and I would like to set up a biotope appropriate for these tetras. Depending exactly what Rummynose tetra I can actually get my hands on, two biotopes are immediately obvious, *Blackwater Rio ***** Igapo or Clearwater Rio Orinoco Llanos.* Both biotopes have sand substrate and driftwood. The Igapo biotope would have more wood, a LOT of leaf litter, and be very sparsely planted (floating and/or Cabomba). The Llanos biotope would be much more heavily planted with no leaf litter.

*Given that I want the lowest maintenance biotope possible and restricted by the hardware included in the 29 gal kit which biotope should I go with?* Does the lighting make either or both biotopes impossible? Should I stock the tank very lightly? Can you point me in the direction of some resources for very low maintenance aquariums?


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 8, 2018)

Seems like the sparsely planted blackwater would be the logical choice. It would rely less on plants to be successful, so light quality would be less of an issue. Heavily planted tanks also require routine trimming, fertilizing, etc. You might even lower the water level a bit and add floating plants like frogbit or red root floater, which quickly use nitrates.

Lower stocking does generally lower maintenance, you'd just have to balance stocking rate with the schooling needs of the fish.


----------



## zdrc (Jan 3, 2019)

Yeah! I decided to go with the Igapo Rio ***** biotope.

Inspiration

The tank will be furnished with wood, small sticks, leaf litter, and floating plants. The substrate is fine white sand. Below is a photo of the hardscape so far. The tank badly needs a black background. I have wood I collected locally, a few leaves I've collected locally (willow, maple, alder, and aspen), and Catappa and mangrove leaves from a LFS, and seed pods of a Honey Locust. I don't know if the Honey Locust is safe for fish, but it edible for humans so that must mean something. I was thinking of going with a more "stick-y" hardscape, but I found this sweet root in the creek and I had to use it.

I have a leaf pack, various seed pods, etc. coming from Tannin Aquatics and I'm going to add a sponge filter for some extra filtration. Once the Tannin Aquatics package comes and I get a sponge filter I can fill the tank, get plants, and start cycling.

Potential plants:
Amazonian Frogbit
Salvinia sp.
Red root floater
Giant duckweed

Potential fish:
Rummynose Tetra (Hemmigramus bleheri)
Cardinal Tetra (Paracheirodon axelrodi)

Any suggestions for fish? I'm thinking a dwarf cichlid pair such as Checkerboard cichlids or Apistogramma sp.
Also, I think I'm a pretty bad aquascaper so any suggestions in that regard would be appreciated.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

The tank already looks amazing and I feel you have the authenticity of a biotope arrangement spot on.

What concerns me about this setup is the expectation that any fish will survive a tank that is based on "little maintenance."
Not sure what you mean by this- but, the fish you have chosen all have very demanding requirements when it comes to water quality.
Rummy-nose and cardinal tetras are primarily wild-caught and are endemic to waters very low in organics ( despite being in areas that are tea stained from decomposing leaves, pod, seeds, etc). Apistogramma species, while many are now tank or commercially raised, are still very fragile and require the aquarist stays on top of water quality. 
I feel you will be disappointed in assuming that any fish can live long- term without regular water changes. 

Very nice set-up, however, and look forward to reading of your progress.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

I have to agree about the choice of fish and the 'little to no maintenance' tank you're looking for. Honestly, any fish will require you to regularly service the tank but rummynose and cardinal tetras will never survive in such a tank. It does look good though! I have a small tank in my office with neo shrimp that I feel requires very little maintenance. It's heavily planted and feedings are infrequent and small. It's been set up for about a year (since 1/2/2018) and the shrimp are breeding in the tank.


----------



## zdrc (Jan 3, 2019)

After I made the original post, I researched about low or no maintenance aquariums more. I was hoping to find something similar to a vivarium where if I built an ecosystem from an appropriately rich substrate (leaf litter) and micro organisms (Daphnia, amphipods, water louse, snails, etc.), I could sustain something close to a self-contained system. I found only a little evidence that this might work. I'm going to try and do this anyway just to see how it goes, but I am not that optimistic. I'm prepared to do weekly water changes. Besides, a little maintenance almost makes the tank more engaging. 

In the future, I'm interested in trying a <10 gal South East Asian biotope in the Walstad method.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

I do like your setup and seeing another 29 gallon blackwater biotope(ish) tank! I feel like we might all be onto something here.

I will be curious to see what you do with this, what maintenance you will perform to start, and where you will end up going with things. I would also recommend, if interested, to add some floating plants (if they are in the area you are trying to recreate- I am not at all a biotope expert!). I have been using amazon frogbit and dwarf water lettuce with wonderful results. Even when I add an N source to the aquarium, withing days the tests will read zero again.

I'll be following along!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Weekly to biweekly (after tank is established- appx 3 months) water changes of 25% should be adequate with a tank stocked lightly. 
Of course, the more fish you add the higher the volume and frequency of water changes. You may even be able to push this water change into every three weeks- but, that would be a well-established bio-filter and low density stocking. You just need to know your water and where you are each week to ensure the method is working. 


The South East Asian biotope with the Walstaad method is completely feasible- the fish matches the method.


----------

